# Pecking Order Injury :(



## MisFitsFarms (Apr 3, 2013)

We put our lil hens out with the Big Girls.. and they have been out there for 4 days and NO PROBLEMS... 

untill last nite... 

This pop lil' hen had the flesh pecked right off the back of her head... 
I have brought her in the house and sprayed it with blue spray... she has food and water and she seems to be in good spirits.. 

Is there anything else I can do.. you can see the pic and what your looking at is her neck/head muscle.. the actual skin is missing..
Thank you


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Ouch ! If you want to save her I would just keep her inside till she heals mostly then re-introduce her slowly.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i agree, keep her inside until she heals


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Ouch. Poor little baby. =( Up her protein and electrolyte intake for a bit to give her body a boost to help her heal.


----------

